# 2001 Space Pod announced!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

https://culttvman.com/main/2001-eva-pod-coming-from-moebius-models/

:nerd:
Squeeee!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Fan Freak'nTastic!

I have the Atomic City Second Edition Big Pod but given a choice I always want to go with Styrene. At that size it is sure to have a nice interior as well...


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

My understanding is it does come with a complete interior--DREAM KIT. So this year we get a 1/72 Hawk, 1/350 K'Tinga and 1/8 2001 space pod in styrene--doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

From what I remember Frank saying, Moebius did not have a lot of time to release much before their license expired- the Discovery was supposed to be the only new kit they had time for. I am hoping that Pegasus renewed the license which resulted in the new Space Pod kit, hopefully we might see an Aries 1b down the road...


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

At Wonderfest frank said the license for 2001 is extended - they have plenty of time now. 2010 isn''t included in this license. All licenses they had carried over to Pegasus.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Fantastic! Who is going to be the first to buy three of these and recreate the Discovery pod bay?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I am excited to see a kit of the EVA pod coming out but the price point is a killer. After postage and currency conversion it will cost at least AUD$240. It will be very much a niche product for serious, well heeled collectors. I would much rather have seen a 1/32 kit coming out, in scale with the viper kits and so much more affordable.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Good news indeed! Already preordered. 

I would have preferred a slightly smaller pod, But I'm very happy to have it announced! 

I hope we get the Aries 1b soon and maybe a Space station V.

A TMA-1 monolith diorama would be very nice also!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Xenodyssey said:


> ...It will be very much a niche product for serious, well heeled collectors. I would much rather have seen a 1/32 kit coming out, in scale with the viper kits and so much more affordable.


My thoughts exactly. Instead of offering some kits in a more moderate price range, like they used to, they're going the "premium" kit route, which means bigger and $100 MSRP +. I can't afford kits of this price range and would prefer smaller scale due to lack of display space. Would be nice if they offered smaller scale, lower price versions of these kits in addition to the larger more expensive ones, but they don't. Plus, every kit they make seems to have missing details/errors that the inevitable photo-etch sets correct, at extra cost, which brings the total price of the kit that much higher. 

I know there's a lot of guys on this and other forums that feel these kits are worth the money, but I think they're in a very small minority. By pricing these kits so high, Moebius will loose customers, and being that their products are niche products, I doubt they can afford to.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I agree. For many subjects a slightly larger scale is better but in this case 1/8th is a little too big and no matter how detailed I imagine it looking a bit too toy like on the shelf .....not to mention at that scale and price over 100.00 one would think it would be COMPLETELY furnished with a fully detailed interior with no or little need of aftermarket kits lighting excluded of course. 1/12 would have been perfect.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd have been happy with 1/12 too, but then I already have Capt Cardboard's 1/12 one. I'm just a little disappointed that my Dr. Evil figure will be out of scale with Moebius' pod.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow ! Got to pre order this baby right now, I wonder who is going to kit the astronauts ?



Denis


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm definitely hoping for a Space Station V--the Discovery, the Space Pod and the space station are some of the most iconic vehicles from the movie and have been long overdue for kits for years. I love the Aries too (I have a nice Captain Cardboard kit of the ship) but the space station is an integral part of the film's poster art and with the repeatability factor we could eventually get a very nice-sized and relatively affordable kit.
As for scale, it really doesn't matter what gets released, it's either too big and expensive or too small for some people. Modeling IS a niche market...


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

This was an instant pre-order for me. 

If you had asked me 'what one SF kit would you like to see in production' I would have said '2001 Pod'.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Jodet said:


> This was an instant pre-order for me.


Same here. Compulsory! Inevitable!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice surprise. Don't think anyone expected this (I didn't anyway).


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

SUNGOD said:


> Nice surprise. Don't think anyone expected this (I didn't anyway).


Me too- I thought the limited license Moebius had would only allow for the Discovery- so nice to see the product line continue!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm going to ask my LHS to order one for me. Y'know, support the LHS.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

*Big Pod.*

As much as we all like big size kits, and I am surprising myself by saying this, I would prefer a 1/12 scale Pod with an Astronaut inside. Also I would like to see a station V Space Station of at least 12 inches in diameter in both a completed version and in progress like in the movie in the same kit box. A small Orion in scale as well.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This kit is the perfect size ! Thanks for making it !
I'd like to see a 1/8 (2001) Astronaut made also to go with this ...



Denis


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I've got two Pods on preorder with Cult!

Larry


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

LGFugate said:


> I've got two Pods on preorder with Cult!
> 
> Larry


One to build and one for stock? I like the way you think.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

The Astronauts were kitted years ago by Lunar Models and they were 1/8th scale ,ok might be a bit static standing next to the Monolith but with 3d printing or a little bit of remodelling I'm sure they could be converted to suit,I dont have them any more but I do have the Capt Cardboard Pod and a couple of his astronauts so not sure if I will go down the larger pod road yet,I have the MLEV 5 and that is enormous when assembled so there is like a few others have said the Space(shelf) issue as well
I'll decide nearer the time as I'm still waiting on kits that were announced a long time ago appearing 

cheers
Gordon


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm glad this kit was finally announced! It was painful to keep quiet about it and not spill the beans.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> I'm glad this kit was finally announced! It was painful to keep quiet about it and not spill the beans.


Hey, withholding information is a felony, pal!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I am more excited about this than the 1/350 K'tinga. And that is saying a LOT.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> This kit is the perfect size ! Thanks for making it !
> I'd like to see a 1/8 (2001) Astronaut made also to go with this ...
> 
> 
> ...


Ah... the ORIGINAL Deadpoole:laugh:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> Me too- I thought the limited license Moebius had would only allow for the Discovery- so nice to see the product line continue!




It certainly is. Maybe we'll get all the craft including the station and Aries now if they can do an EVA pod that big. Hopefully this means the 2001 kits have sold well.

Here's an update on the pod.........


http://culttvman.com/main/2001-eva-pod-update-from-moebius-models/

Looks rather nice.:smile2:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

SUNGOD said:


> Here's an update on the pod.........
> 
> http://culttvman.com/main/2001-eva-pod-update-from-moebius-models/
> 
> Looks rather nice.<a href="http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/images/Hobbytalk_2016/smilies/tango_face_smile.png" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" ></a>



My God! It is soooo beautiful!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Man, if they do an Aries, I'm hoping for at least 1/72.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Over on the Atomic City forum site some real rivet counters have chimed in about this upcoming Moebius kit. It appears by the CAD images posts that Moebius has really done their homework with the details- the interior looks good and it appears they even captured the very slight curve on the front window which most people assume is flat.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Didn't someone say the kit was NOT going to have a "full" interior? Sure looks that way to me and after reading and seeing more...... this will be the first 'styrene' kit that I will pay more than 125.00 for.

What would really be icing on the cake is if the control surfaces were molding in clear ( if not ) the colored photo sheets like the ones that were optional for Scott's 1/12th Pod would be nice but at that scale wouldn't look quite right.

Pre order sent!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Has there been any talk of a release date? I'm thinking I might have seen 'winter 2018' but not sure about that.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The Cult site says late 2018.....but that can easily be early 2019.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

fluke said:


> Didn't someone say the kit was NOT going to have a "full" interior?


Hopefully it won't need plastic bowls for the interior! :wink2:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Someone has a good memory lol


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Some new images of the prototype over on the MiM site
https://www.monstersinmotion.com/ca...odyssey-eva-pod-1-8-model-kit-moebius-p-25232


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------

